# How does a driver cancel a trip?



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

Another noob questions (sorry) - How does a driver cancel a trip after accepting on the app? I here other drivers talking about accepting a trip (to keep acceptance rate up), and then canceling for various reasons. I've had a couple of situations where I wanted to do that, but couldn't figure it out.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Click on the information icon (sometimes an ' i' or sometimes a little clipboard, depending whether you have apple or android) in the upper right of the active ride screen. You can see the rider's name, rating, the number to call them and also the Cancel Trip button. Upon cancelling you will have some choices, such as Do Not Charge Rider, Rider No Show, Issue with Rider, etc. If you want to preserve your acceptance/cancellation rate, it is best to have the passenger be the one to do the cancelling. Best to you.


----------



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks CityGirl


----------

